
A faster Web server: ripping out Apache for Nginx - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/#!/business/news/2011/11/a-faster-web-server-ripping-out-apache-for-nginx.ars
======
pasbesoin
JS-free URL: [http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/a-faster-web-
se...](http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/11/a-faster-web-server-
ripping-out-apache-for-nginx.ars)

